
VueJS and GunDB = Perfect ToDo App That Syncs - marknadal
https://twitter.com/jones_spencera/status/851615577902899205
======
marknadal
Source code included in the examples, here:
[https://github.com/amark/gun/blob/master/examples/vue/todo.h...](https://github.com/amark/gun/blob/master/examples/vue/todo.html)

